# Single 3440x1440 monitor vs 2 2560x1440



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2021)

So guys..i'll be primarily be working from home now with my new job in month from now so I'm probably going to need change my desk setup to suit it.
Now I know the subject may not be entirely related to programming but it is as I do programming for a living so I was wondering what setup do you prefer in terms of real estate for montor?
Keep in mind I will also be using the monitor for personal use as well so it will be used for gaming as well.
Edit:
1x 34 inch+ at 3440x1440
VS
2x 27 inch at 2560x1440


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2021)

With your 3080, the monitor with the most pixels, also it shouldn't be a problem with gaming at that resolution with your GPU.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> With your 3080, the monitor with the most pixels, also it shouldn't be a problem with gaming at that resolution with your GPU.


Yeah i'm not too concerned with the gaming performance, just more concerned what would work better in terms of productivity.
When I used 2 monitor in office environment I like running the IDE on one screen and then a web browser to be able to do research and look at other programs or something.
That is purely because I wasn't fan of snapping windows together on one screen, but that is mainly because they were 1080p.
Its not as bad as 2560x1440 though but could be better maybe at 3440x1440 and bigger monitor like 34 inch for example?
Only reason i'm considering another 2560x1440 is if I go with that setup I would be using the new one as my main primary as I would get a better monitor than the one I have.
Though I should really be throwing in mix it would be 2x27 inch vs 1 34inch+.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 24, 2021)

I say 3x 27 inch at 2560x1440 because thats what I use - love my LG850B


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 24, 2021)

I used to run triple panels, no more of that thanks. After going to a G9, ain't no way in hell I'll go back. Ofc a 3440x1440 is not as wide but its still better. I've got two 3440's in use in the house, one for the son and wife. That said two 2560's is more similar to a 5120x1440. You might as go big man!


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 27, 2021)

27" 165Hz QHD display I got today be like also this... , but please kind sir no New World!


----------



## joemama (Jul 27, 2021)

For gaming, of course a ultrawide monitor would feel a lot better


----------



## mrpickem (Oct 3, 2021)

*3840 x 1600 on a 38" works best for my older eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

